# Cold Steel vs. Benchmade



## KyleShort (Feb 24, 2004)

I have always held Cold Steel blades in the highest regards.  For production blades at a decent price, they are almost impossible to beat.  But recently I have been turned on to Benchmade. I have always known about them but I have recently done any research on them.

What is your experience with these blades?  How do the two companies tack up against each other?  Are their other manufacturers in this class...and please don't say Case or CRKT =)


----------



## Blindside (Feb 24, 2004)

I own three folders from these companies, two Benchmade (old model mini-AFCK, and what they used to call an Eclipse) and a CS voyager (4).  There really isnt a comparison, all of the knives are designed for hard use but the ergonomics on the Benchmade are light years beyond the Voyager.  

Ive handled several Benchmade since then, including the new models of the AFCK and if anything they have improved.  The new Axis lock is VERY nice, and I wish they would put it on their mini-AFCK.  

No comparison based on my (limited) sample, I would go with Benchmade.

Lamont


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 25, 2004)

I had a Cold Steel Gunsite II that I was very impressed with. I like some of the Benchmades, just haven't gotten around to picking one up.  I currently carry a Camillus C.U.D.A. that I like a whole lot.  you might also consider Emerson, M.O.D., or Al Mar.


----------



## Franc0 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a Cold Steel Scimitar, and I feel it's the best blade I've ever owned. Not only can I draw & open it faster than any blade I've owned, but the ball end is an excellent pummelling device also. I vote for a CS :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Feb 25, 2004)

Always been impressed with Benchmade. I like CS for work knives and big stuff. Too bad a good Ka-Bar is still pretty inexpensive. CS always seems clunky, blunt and basic. Sometimes that's a good thing, but not when I'm carrying it clipped to my pocket for emergencies. Mine goes to benchmade, but I'll temper my choice by saying that for price and reasonable durability I usually go with Spyderco.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 25, 2004)

Benchmade is generally made with better quality then cold steel. They use a higher quality steel and materials. You will, however, pay for this difference, as generally speaking benchmade knives are much more expensive then CS.

I like Cold Steel for the money, but if your going to spend over 65 bucks you might want to look into something with a higher steel quality.

PAUL


----------



## Seigi (Feb 25, 2004)

I've had Benchmade knives for years, Bali-song, Griptilian, etc... They are in a class by themselves. Construction, durability, etc... They are excellent for utility work, camping, etc... They hold an edge a long time. Yes they are more exspensive, but to me, there're worth it.

I also own a Cold Steel Voyager & A new Recon 1. Both excellent knives aswell. Great Precision, the handles are made out of Zyetrel (sp?) & are virtually impossible to have lip out of your hand. They cost less, but for the price, you can beat on them & buy a new one without fear.

I'm impressed with both Knife makers. I use each kniife for different reasons & enjoy them as such. I couldn't pick my favorite, because they all have positives & negatives (Few). I would recommend going to knfe shows, like i did & checking them out for yourself & purchasing the one & feels the best to you, thats in your price range & you enjoy. (Don't worry about who made it)

Just my thoughts

Seigi


----------



## M F (Feb 25, 2004)

I currently own about 60 knives.  I have seven Benchmades and zero Cold Steel knives.  While Cold Steel makes knives that are a good value, the owner, Lynn Thompson, makes a living off of unrelenting hype and trashing of other reputable makers work.  I will not purchase or recommend any Cold Steel product as long as Thompson practices this business style.  I hope the link works, but you may have to register to read it.  It is regarding written attack on certain knifemakers knives and business practices, by Lynn Thompson, who in turn blatantly does exactly what he accuses these makers of doing.  He is a hypocrite of the worst order.  But I guess the ends ($$) justify the means.  http://www.usualsuspect.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36910&highlight=duplicity


----------



## OULobo (Feb 25, 2004)

M F said:
			
		

> I currently own about 60 knives.  I have seven Benchmades and zero Cold Steel knives.  While Cold Steel makes knives that are a good value, the owner, Lynn Thompson, makes a living off of unrelenting hype and trashing of other reputable makers work.  I will not purchase or recommend any Cold Steel product as long as Thompson practices this business style.  I hope the link works, but you may have to register to read it.  It is regarding written attack on certain knifemakers knives and business practices, by Lynn Thompson, who in turn blatantly does exactly what he accuses these makers of doing.  He is a hypocrite of the worst order.  But I guess the ends ($$) justify the means.  http://www.usualsuspect.net/forums/showthread.php?t=36910&highlight=duplicity



That's not the first time I've heard people say they won't buy CS because of Mr. Thompson's politics.


----------



## KyleShort (Feb 25, 2004)

This is all very good feedback, exactly what I was hoping for thanks.

On a related note, do any of you have experience with the Spyderco Harpy or Dodo...both knives seem to suit my personal style well.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with the general sentiment here.  In the cases where Benchmade and Cold Steel have knives that tend to serve the same role, Benchmade's products are superior -- and usually by a significant margin.  

That said, Cold Steel has any number of folders that don't have a direct competitor in Benchmade's line -- the XL Voyagers and Vaqueros, as just some of several examples.  

Spyderco's products, like the Dodo and Harpy, are solid as well (and again, superior to Cold Steel's when there is product overlap).


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 21, 2004)

KyleShort said:
			
		

> I have always held Cold Steel blades in the highest regards.  For production blades at a decent price, they are almost impossible to beat.  But recently I have been turned on to Benchmade. I have always known about them but I have recently done any research on them.
> 
> What is your experience with these blades?  How do the two companies tack up against each other?  Are their other manufacturers in this class...and please don't say Case or CRKT =)




I have two "Griptilian" knives that I carry everywhere.  I love the axis lock...however...each one has opened in my pocket spontaneously.  One opened to a fully extended position, the point coming out of my pants.  The other opened partially, cutting my finger when I was reaching into my pocket.

How this happened, I don't know.  I suspect that stuffing things into my pocket along with the knife might have something to do with it.  

The screws on the clips have a tendency to come loose...but using "Lock Tight" glue does the trick on that.

Other than that, they're awesome knives.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## TonyM. (Mar 21, 2004)

Both are OK quality mass produced knives. Cold steels advertising annoys me.
Spiderco has a sales problem. Most of their sales personel are buttheads. I had to tell one to leave my store and never come back on fear of pain or death. (The **** munch waved a knife in my face.)


----------

